# ACHTUNG  Gewinnspiel-Abzocke 0190 879271



## rohbau (21 September 2004)

hallo,
A C H T U N G
G E W I N N S P I E L  -  A B Z O C K E ! ! !
so eben habe ich folgenden anruf bekommen.
sie haben gewonnen, 
3.000 €
bitte rufen sie folgende rufnummer an
0190 879271 [1.86€/min]
um ihr gewinn einzulösen...
:vlol:
die rufnummer gehört laut regtp:
1 Datensatz gefunden Dienstekennzahl  Rufnummer  Betreiber  
190 879271 Deutsche Telekom AG 
 Adresse: 
Deutsche Telekom AG
Zentrale
Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
53113 Bonn
Stand:Sep 20 2004

da werde ich sofort eine meldung an die wettbewerbszentrale schicken!!!
in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## User Nr 2528 (6 Oktober 2004)

und vergiß nicht, den Gewinn abzuholen


----------



## sascha (7 Oktober 2004)

> § 661a
> Gewinnzusagen
> Ein Unternehmer, der Gewinnzusagen oder vergleichbare Mitteilungen an Verbraucher sendet und durch die Gestaltung dieser Zusendungen den Eindruck erweckt, dass der Verbraucher einen Preis gewonnen hat, hat dem Verbraucher diesen Preis zu leisten.



http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/661a.html

Auf dieser Grundlage hat ein Augsburger Rechtsanwalt einem dieser sauberen Unternehmen bereits 150.000 Euro (für drei "Gewinner"-Mandanten) aus dem Kreuz geleiert....


----------



## User Nr 2528 (9 Oktober 2004)

immerhin hat der Verbraucher heute mehr Mittel, um solche Abzocker bluten zu lassen. Aber leider immer noch viel zu beschwerlich.


----------



## sascha (9 Oktober 2004)

Nummer ist offensichtlich bereits abgeschaltet. Beim Testanruf gerade (nicht nachmachen!) kam nach der Preisansage nur das Besetztzeichen...


----------



## Dino (11 Oktober 2004)

Wer weiß, Sascha, ob Dich das "Besetztzeichen" nicht 1,86 € gekostet hat...


----------



## User Nr 2528 (12 Oktober 2004)

eben. Das wird wohl der Trick sein. Also gleich nochmal anrufen...


----------

